
Show HN: Twitter Plays Tetris - dested
https://twitter.com/TwtPlayTetris
======
dested
With the new twitter limits you can put 16x16 characters with 24 characters to
spare. If you use the braille character set, this puts you at 32x64 available
pixels. Realizing this, I figured the best use of my saturday was to make
tetris. If anyone has any questions, let me know!

~~~
mxfh
Emojis, which get converted to constant width images, seem to be more
predictable though. usable max width here is 14 for single tweet view.

